# Pro Archer???



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Do pro archers only shoot open bows?
only shoot at paper targets indoors?
only compete in Veges?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Huh...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes, they shoot open setups. 4 main classes, Mens Open Pro, Sr Open Pro, Womens Open Pro, or Limited (finger shooters) Open Pro. Of course there is no rule that says they must shoot an open setup, but all of them do in the pro classes.

No, it is not limited to indoor paper shoots. ASA, IBO and NFAA field all have pro classes.

There is not actually a pro class for the World Archery Festival shoot in Vegas.


----------



## mudder (Jun 24, 2007)

do "pro's" make any money?
I mean are there just a handful at the top doing well


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Yes they make some money*

Especially if they shoot well at national competitions. Contingency money from some of the big name companies is pretty good. I don't have any idea about how much they make other than contingency. I believe most of them still have regular jobs though. Only a few are able to make a good living soley as an archer.


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

The check for the open pro in Augusta was over 12K. That was just tourney money, not contingency money.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I believe Jeff Hopkins was noted as being one of the first archers to earn over $1,000,000.00 and this done mainly shooting 3D. He won Vegas and placed high there and at other NFAA events over the years.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

damitboy said:


> The check for the open pro in Augusta was over 12K. That was just tourney money, not contingency money.


Actually it was $2171 :wink:


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

JAVI said:


> Actually it was $2171 :wink:



The check I saw presented in the shootdown was over 12K, unless my eyes deceived me. For the life of me, I cant remember the guys name that won, I am very new to archery, but he was a tall, lanky, Mathews shooter. 
Then the storm came and they called off the rest of the shootdown for other classes.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Javi he may have seen my check for winning Traditional.:tongue::wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

damitboy said:


> The check I saw presented in the shootdown was over 12K, unless my eyes deceived me. For the life of me, I cant remember the guys name that won, I am very new to archery, but he was a tall, lanky, Mathews shooter.
> Then the storm came and they called off the rest of the shootdown for other classes.


His name is Tim Gillingham and what you saw was the Mathews contingency check..

The ASA payout is posted for all to see here.... http://www.asaarchery.com/phpscores...Name=Georgia ProAm&Class_description=Open Pro


----------



## ratboss (Aug 14, 2003)

*12k*

That is Mathews contingency for 1st place, open pro.


----------



## damitboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrighty then! My mistake, I was just sorta shocked to see that big @ss check

Hey! I was wearing a Mathews shirt, and I didnt get any contingency money for shooting 97th place. LOL


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Where can I find a schedule for the money shoots? How much $$$ on average to enter? Are there 3D Money Shoots?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

ASA-asaarchery.com
IBO-ibo.net
NFAA-nfaa-archery.org

Here are a few. All of the National Events are money events. 

Our local organization offers 2 money classes. One for pins and one for open.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*We're Paying*

Sword $1000 Stakes shoot:
Christian Archers of Kentucky
Blue Grass Sportmans League
Handy Bend Rd
Wilmore,KY
August 2nd

Four Classes - 
Open A- 50 yd max
Open B - 45 yd max
MBR- 45 yd max
Hunter - 35 yd max
1st $150
2nd $80
3rd $40


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*contingency*

open pro mens class. hoyt 12k mathews 12k pse 15k for first


----------

